# first time coring -- made a funnel!



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought a Kel McNaughton bowl core saver from Tony (Tclem) last week, naturally I had to take it for a test drive as soon as possible.

One tiny mis-step ... it saved the core, but instead of that breaking away from the outer bowl, I got a funnel. Ooops.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

You could seal it and replace the bathroom sink bowl....that would be the most AWESOME thing anyone has ever seen....probably start a new business providing them for everyone on the planet?


Guess this kind of sucks, but the thing about having fun is messing up sometimes. Still makes one of the top ten 'toys' I want to own one day!!
Keep trying!!!!






Scott (dog is having a running dream...neat) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

Doesn't suck too bad -- the wood is a piece of white birch I got free (I know I'm crazy, but I wasn't going to use that piece of maple burl for my first attempt ;))

I might still be able to do something with it. It's about 14" diameter at the rim -- a round picture frame, perhaps :D


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2013)

Put a walnut base on it with a tenon up through the hole and say you planned it that way. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Theburlbroker (Nov 3, 2013)

I say go with a sink liner. I've seen wooden bowl sinks and they look amazing. Broken or not it looks great. Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Put a walnut base on it with a tenon up through the hole and say you planned it that way. :)





mja979 said:


> I agree. All it needs is a base!



Reminds me of the saying "all your base are belong to us" ... :D

I'll have to figure out a way to grip it by the large rim so I can make a clean edge for a glue joint, but it should be possible.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

Theburlbroker said:


> I say go with a sink liner. I've seen wooden bowl sinks and they look amazing. Broken or not it looks great. Way to go!


Thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

I think my next purchase will have to be some larger jaws for my SuperNova2 chuck -- been trying to work on the inner core, but the tenon keeps breaking off.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2013)

Been there, done that, bought the shirt, etc... It sucks!

A set of cole jaws or a long worth chuck would be handy for truing up the bottom, or you could turn a jam chuck of some kind. If the rim is flat, you could glue it to a piece of thick plywood mounted on a faceplate. I goofed a very nice piece of burl with mine, and I didn't care for the 'fix'... I hope you have better luck.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Been there, done that, bought the shirt, etc... It sucks!
> 
> A set of cole jaws or a long worth chuck would be handy for truing up the bottom, or you could turn a jam chuck of some kind. If the rim is flat, you could glue it to a piece of thick plywood mounted on a faceplate. I goofed a very nice piece of burl with mine, and I didn't care for the 'fix'... I hope you have better luck.


Thanks ... I'm thinking that whatever I glue to the bottom, I should glue some of it to the rim also so it looks like "I intended it to be this way" :D
I have cole jaws, but not big enough for this rim; might be able to glue it to plywood, it was fairly true (once upon a time)


----------



## elnino (Nov 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Doesn't suck too bad -- the wood is a piece of white birch I got free (I know I'm crazy, but I wasn't going to use that piece of maple burl for my first attempt ;))
> 
> I might still be able to do something with it. It's about 14" diameter at the rim -- a round picture frame, perhaps :D


Hey what is wrong with maple burl? here are my first attempt at coring!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2013)

elnino said:


> View attachment 34611
> Hey what is wrong with maple burl? here are my first attempt at coring!



show off.


----------



## elnino (Nov 11, 2013)

actually just use the bigger bowl as your jam chuck. works way better than i thought it would.

also i watched a live demo and about 4 or 5 youtube videos at around 30min each. 

i think the trick for beginners is to adjust the tool holder at least once or you end up with a funnel. so at about halfway move the tool out so your bottom is smoother.

also 40% rule is important. i've only done three sets and broke the foot off some spalted maple today. so 3 blanks into 7 bowls!!!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

Well if you ever run out of gas......


duncsuss said:


> Bought a Kel McNaughton bowl core saver from Tony (Tclem) last week, naturally I had to take it for a test drive as soon as possible.
> 
> One tiny mis-step ... it saved the core, but instead of that breaking away from the outer bowl, I got a funnel. Ooops.
> 
> View attachment 33876 View attachment 33877 View attachment 33878


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2013)

elnino said:


> actually just use the bigger bowl as your jam chuck. works way better than i thought it would.



I don't understand what you're saying: the bigger bowl has a hole where the bottom used to be -- I can't mount it on the lathe, there's nothing to grip ...


----------



## elnino (Nov 11, 2013)

oh yeah i guess i totally forgot that part. i think that other blank might just be a practice piece. were you using the middle curve one in the standard set?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2013)

elnino said:


> oh yeah i guess i totally forgot that part. i think that other blank might just be a practice piece. were you using the middle curve one in the standard set?



I was using the tightest curve, but I think it's the "jumbo" set not the standard set -- it has a straight knife and 2 curved knives. (Also I think it's an older version, the gate on the support post doesn't look like the pix of the one that's on sale now.)


----------



## elnino (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah i don't have the jumbo( i have standard with four blades). wish i did but i will probably just buy knives in the future instead of sets. i'm still pretty new. i have four walnut blanks i want to core out, soon i'll let you know how it goes and if i figure out anything else.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2013)

elnino said:


> Yeah i don't have the jumbo( i have standard with four blades). wish i did but i will probably just buy knives in the future instead of sets. i'm still pretty new. i have four walnut blanks i want to core out, soon i'll let you know how it goes and if i figure out anything else.


Thanks, I'm hoping to do better with my next attempt ... unlike money, chunks of wood actually do grow on trees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Nov 19, 2013)

I did another round of coring 8 bowls around 10inches. they all turned out okay but i found out that using the tightest curve in the standard set(also called the small radius) was the most useful and usually got me the correct shape.

yeah you tool rest looks really different than mine. i'll snap some pictures today. i think learning on smaller pieces helps my mind understand where the tool is during the cut and how to adjust it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 25, 2013)

elnino said:


> so at about halfway move the tool out so your bottom is smoother.



You definitely want a smooth bottom.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2013)

El Guapo said:


> You definitely want a smooth bottom.



... ba-da-dum ...


----------



## elnino (Nov 25, 2013)

here is the picture of the other ones.

have you seen this video yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for that video link.

I've still not repaired the outer piece, but managed to core out the lump that was still intact -- it gave me a 10" x 3.5" bowl (needs a couple more coats of Danish Oil and buffing) and the "saved" inner piece about 7" diameter, it'll probably make a small bowl 6" x 2" deep.


----------

